# Zeit funktion



## Mandox (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
hat hier jemand eine Zeit funktion?
Womit ich mein Programm stoppen kann und wieder starten lasse
Aber öhm ich möcht die zeit, z.B. 2 Sekunden so lange es stehen bleiben soll, selber aussuchen/eintippen können....?
Jemand eine Idee? ODer eine fertige Funktion?
Wär echt lieb


----------



## Zorck (17. Dezember 2003)

Da gibt es doch mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Entweder du machst das über API. Da gibt es irgendwelche Funktionen von Windows (frag mich nicht welche - hab ich noch nie mit gearbeitet). Müsstest du mal nach suchen. Gibts sogar hier was, glaub ich.

Oder du schreibst dir einfach ne kleine Funktion selbst. Deine Pause wird ja nicht auf die tausendsstel Sekunde genau sein, oder?
Du schaust einfach wie viele Berechnungen (z.b. i =i+1) der jeweilige Rechner in einer Sekunde schafft (am besten bei Form_Load) und dann bastelst du dir ne Pausenfunktion in der, je nach Pausendauer eine Schleife mehrmals durchläuft.

Als Beispiel: Du weißt, dass dein Rechner in einer Skunde ca 50.000 mal eine Schleife durchlaufen hat. Wenn du jetzt eine Zweisekundenpause brauchst, lässt du die Schleife 100.000 mal durchlaufen.


----------



## daDom (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Zuallererst musst du einen Timer einbinden....

Interval auf 1000(millisekunden) stellen.(so prüft er jede Sekunde)

In der Timer() - Funktion machst du eine For-Schleife, die so aussehen könnteVorher Vaiable "k" und "zeit" ganz poben deklarieren)
	
	
	



```
for k = 1 to 10
     zahl = zahl +1
next k
```

Danach musst du nur noch kontrollieren, ob Zeit = 2 ist, dann dein Programm anhalten.
	
	
	



```
for k = 1 to 10
     zahl = zahl +1
     if zahl = 2 then unload me
next k
```

Gar nicht mal schwer...


----------



## Mandox (17. Dezember 2003)

danke für die funkiton ;o)

*nächstes mal einfach denken tu*

Oke...
!


----------



## daDom (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Kein Problem!

Ich kenn dass, das einem manchmal einfach nur ne kleine Denkhilfe fehlt...



daDom


----------

